# new to an allroad



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i just got my wife a 2001 allroad... we both love it...
i want to swap wheels and a few other things...quesion is, how do i do the suspension air drop with the vag-com? any thread on that? or any info?
also if i do it, can it still be adjustable? can it go back to stock if i vag-com it again? any risk? and how low can it go?
thanks!


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: new to an allroad (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Check out http://www.allroadfaq.com for those answers. Congratulations on the new car.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: new to an allroad (nothing-leaves-stock)*

wheels - the et on all stock allroad wheels is a 25, a 20et is very acceptable. things can get tight with the air springs and the fender. questions are never a bad thing. Bill Spencer @ Hartmann Wheels has an allroad and a real nice guy that has a lot of info in his head.
search "402 mod" on google it will most likely take you to AudiWorld
The 402 represents the 402mm that is the stock dimension from the wheel center point to the highest point of the wheel opening while on Level 2. Most run with a 3mm lower drop in the front (eg 15F/12R) I am running 20F/17R right now. which means my VAG-COM numbers are 382 front and 385 rear. What you are doing is tricking the computer into thinking it is where it is supposed to be. Write the numbers down, then you can easily set them back to the stock height. The ride height adjustments will all work as before BUT each setting will be lower the amount you've dropped less than stock (each step is right about 25mm (1"))
The risk = premature tire wear do to alignment. The allroad is aligned on level 2 at the stock 402. Just rotate the heck out of them.
How low, I think I am at the max for me, some have dropped more, but very few, most run in the 15/12 range. You get to low and it starts getting bouncy and to me that is unsafe especially if you run at higher speeds a lot


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: new to an allroad (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_The risk = premature tire wear do to alignment. The allroad is aligned on level 2 at the stock 402. Just rotate the heck out of them.
How low, I think I am at the max for me, some have dropped more, but very few, most run in the 15/12 range. You get to low and it starts getting bouncy and to me that is unsafe especially if you run at higher speeds a lot










i can't emphasize this enough - GREAT point.
i had mine lowered as much as i could physically go.... plusses: looked amazing. negatives: rode like crap and my tires were done pretty quick. 
i've since raised mine back up a tad, probably to around jon's (eurocars) levels. i found the 402 mod the same way as everyone listed - google search. we *could* repeat them here, but its so easy to find i guess no one has bothered.
so read up on those instructions you find online (Nebuchannezar wrote them i think), and give them a go. it is VERY straight-forward, if you have any questions let us know!


----------

